# Clearly Loved Pets Clear Playpen Tegu Enclosure



## sdubler08 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello everybody, this is my first time on this forum. I am planning the purchase of either an Argentine black & white tegu or a red one. I have been researching for a while. For the first two months of its life it will be housed in a 20 gallon long. Once it outgrows that, I am planning a believed to be, one of a kind enclosure and I need your guys' thoughts. Remember I would like to raise this reptilian lizard as a house pet; similar to Macgyver The Lizard (a full grown red tegu) on YouTube. I am planning to do a similar setup from Macgyver; yet my tegu's enclosure would be from Clearly Loved Pets; (don't worry, I'd hang lighting above it). I need your thoughts on the setup of this enclosure. You see, rather than doing a substrate, like coconut bedding and cyper's mulch, I'd do something similar to Macgyver's, like an easy to clean rug. Also, does anyone know where I can locate a hatchling (baby) Argentine black and whit or red tegu? 

here's a link to the pen -






Home - Clearly Loved Pets


Clearly Loved Pets’ flagship product, our “clear” paneled, over-sized lucidium dog pen, addresses the need to protect your pet, and your home, while you are away. Give your pet a room of their own! A beautiful, modern pet pen that decreases your pet's stress and improves the aesthetics of your home.




clearlylovedpets.com






Thanks so much,

sdubler08


----------



## rantology (Jun 7, 2020)

#1 issue I see with an open-air setup like that is humidity. Tegus need 70-80% humidity, reds even higher. You didn't mention the climate where you live though. What is the humidity like in your home usually?


----------



## sdubler08 (Jun 7, 2020)

rantology said:


> #1 issue I see with an open-air setup like that is humidity. Tegus need 70-80% humidity, reds even higher. You didn't mention the climate where you live though. What is the humidity like in your home usually?


Thank you for responding! The humidity is very high in the room I will be keeping the tegu. I have several humidifier machines I will use.


----------



## rantology (Jun 7, 2020)

As long as you can meet the humidity requirements then I see no issue with that setup. Be aware that Tegus _can _jump though, they especially like jumping at lights on occasion, so that may also be a small risk of the open-top depending on how high the sides are. Only other thought I have is maybe consider having a big tub/hide of substrate that you can keep moist/humid, and that the Tegu can burrow in when they sleep. That's how they like to feel the most secure and also how they brumate. But otherwise, sounds like a cool idea!


----------



## chrisicebow (Jun 8, 2020)

Check out my posting for Maximus


----------



## Debita (Jun 10, 2020)

Don't forget to check out TegusOnly.com for Black and White Florida rescues. Rodney Irwin is doing his best to round up as many as he can from the wild - I have 2 of them. They are absolutely beautiful, and he delivered exactly what I wanted 2 different times. So - he's easy to work with. Several other members of this forum have also purchased from him, and as far as I know, they're very happy.

Here's his phone number if you'd just like to check it out: (305) 772-8140

He ships for free, and his prices are lower than anyone's I've seen.


----------

